
Java Code Generator for Idris - harveywi
https://github.com/idris-hackers/idris-java
======
lmm
I was super excited about this until I found there didn't seem to be any
library support. The best thing about the JVM is the maven ecosystem; if I
can't write a library in Idris, build it with maven and publish it to a maven
repository then I lose most of the advantages.

(I briefly looked at trying to improve this state of affairs, but all the
Idris implementation seems to be in Haskell)

------
kryptiskt
I'm happy to see this revived! Note that it has a slight snag compared to the
tip of the Idris tree, I made a fix: [https://github.com/idris-hackers/idris-
java/pull/4](https://github.com/idris-hackers/idris-java/pull/4)

------
kushti
What is the possible level of interoperability?

